# Shout out to Georgia!



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I live a couple of hours north of there, but welcome to Georgia


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm about 3 hours north of you, straight up 75. I'm not sure if there how many members there are from Georgia but I know there are quite a few of us. Maybe someone lives closer to you!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm about two and a half hours north! Halfway between Macon and Savannah.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Beighteyes, I must have passed your area today coming home from Savannah. I live right off of 16 between Macon and Dublin.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I live IN Dublin! :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Really?! I'm like 20 minutes from you, Jeffersonville.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Dude! I pass through Jeffersonville all the time! Some member of my saddle club are from there. Ever heard of Mingo Trails or Silver Spur?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes girl! Probably Cathy, Frankie, Clay and others that live right around here. Mr. Billy Bissette is a good friend of mine too. I've ridden with Silver Spur a few times. Small world!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

VERY small world! I'm acquainted with Cathy and them (talked to her once at one of the group rides, I think), and I know Billy pretty well. We ride Mingo almost every weekend. :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Cathy literally lives 2 miles from me. Whenever I go on trail rides around the house I pass her house. I'll have to come to a trail ride soon and we can ride together!

Billy trained my black mare before I got her last year. Don't let them fool ya, he and Terri both know the barrel pattern quite well!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Some friends of mine and I would like to try out Mango trails. We keep saying we are going, we just have to find the weekend.


----------

